# FreeBSD 5.2 bootonly via PXE boot



## MarOst (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,

First off: I am new to FreeBSD but am quite familiar with Linux.

Anyway, here is my issue:
I have a PXE boot server that has a FreeBSD 5.2 bootonly image. To create the image file, I used this guide:
http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/FreeBSD_disk_image_creation

All works well, I boot the installer, I can choose from the 6 options and the installer starts to work.
If I run the installer normally, my screen will go black and the machine will reboot immediately. 

I dropped out to the command prompt and played around with "hints".
Here is what I have so far:

```
set hint.atkbdc.0.disabled=1
set hint.acpi.0.disabled=1
set hint.apic.0.disabled=1
set hint ppc.0.disabled=1
set hint.fdc.0.disabled=1
```

The weird thing is that I do not have a ppc, or an fdc. If I do not disable them, the installer will hang while probing for this specific device. 

I got it to:
pmtimer0 on isa0 and am kind of lost what to disable next? I tried hint.pmtimer.0.disabled and hint.isa.0.disabled but without luck.

Does anyone have an idea what's going on? 

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2012)

FreeBSD 5.2 came out in 2004, and support ended for the 5.x line in 2008.  Many things have changed drastically since then, so the first step would be to create an image with a current release.


----------



## MarOst (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

Yes I know that but unfortunately I am somewhat tied to that specific version.

So I guess no one here has some leads?


----------



## throAU (Dec 20, 2012)

What is tying you to that version?  Unless you are also using hardware from 2004, all bets are off.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

MarOst said:
			
		

> Yes I know that but unfortunately I am somewhat tied to that specific version.


It's unmaintained and unsupported. It also contains various security issues. Don't use it.

It's like using Windows 95 instead of Windows 7. A really, really bad idea.


----------



## morbit (Dec 20, 2012)

Plus, it's also _that_ one ugly child of FreeBSD family.


----------



## MarOst (Dec 20, 2012)

Boy, I did not know that 5.x was so popular among you guys 

I'll propose the facts you mentioned.

Thanks!


----------

